# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Ubuntu 22.04 gesperrter Login wird einfach abgemeldet

## blubbersuelze

Hallo,

ich nutze Ubuntu 22.04, habe in der Regel viele Fenster offen, weshalb ich mich nicht abmelde sondern meinen Login nur sperre.
Nach Entsperren habe ich dann wieder alle Browser Terminals usw. sofort verfügbar.

Leider passiert das immer wieder, das das eentsperren "etwas lange dauert", und dann ich mich neu einloggen muss.
Alle Fenster sind weg/zu. Das ist ärgerlich.

Wie kann ich Ubuntu es abgewöhnen nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch eingeloggte Benutzer abzumelden?
Dsa ist sehr frustrierend.


mfg.
blubbersuelze  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## corresponder

Das kannst du im Display Manager bzw. dem Desktop einstellen, mein lightdm meldet mich z.B. nie ab....

----------


## blubbersuelze

und wo genau muss ich da hin?

habe schon mehrfach alle möglichen Einstelllungen durchgesehen, ohne Erfolg

----------


## corresponder

welchen Display Manager hast du denn?

----------


## Aqualung

https://askubuntu.com/questions/1270934/how-to-disable-autologout-for-idle-session-in-ubuntu-20-04lts-server


https://askubuntu.com/questions/1414...untu-22-04-lts

----------


## blubbersuelze

@corresponder

gdm3 läuft und steht als default in der

 /etc/X11/default-display-manager

----------


## corresponder

hast du die Beiträge in Aqualungs Antwort gelesen?

----------

